# eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented when running apps on android studio emulator



## computerdumb002

Hi all, I've recently downloaded Android Studio and seem to be having some trouble with the emulator. Every time I run an application (even if I try to run the initial HelloWorld application right after the "create new project" wizard). I get the following error message in the logcat:

10-08 11:36:53.600 850-850/app.helloagain W/EGL_emulation&#65109; eglSurfaceAttrib not implemented

It seems to work fine in the emulator, but this blue text appears in the logcat and I would like to understand what is going on, if it is a problem, and if so, how can I fix it.

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Mike


----------



## computerdumb002

Peter_Carlos said:


> well, I guess this might be the problem with the Open GL emulator try restarting the emulator i.e. force closing the application and then restart it, I am sure it will fix ! Let me know if this doesn't works ...


Thanks for your reply Peter, I was beginning to feel very helpless in this situation! I have removed android studio and re-downloaded it twice now but no luck. Very irritating to meet this problem before I even have the tools to begin coding!

Sorry, how do I force close the application? Just close the emulator?


----------



## computerdumb002

Restarting the emulator doesn't work unfortunately. I have reinstalled using different file paths, have tried both 32 and 64 bit versions of java 6,7 & 8. Have tried using another person's computer (also running windows 7) who got the same error when running Hello World. Unfortunately none of these attempts have worked. Can someone shed light on this error and why I am getting it before I write any code?

Thanks


----------

